# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  τεστακι

## nikosg6

τεστ για την υπογραφη.

----------


## Eliccaios

Eγω δεν 3ερω προσπα8ο να βαλω την υπογραφει και λεει οτι ηπηρξε καπιο προβλημα με κτ bb code  κατι τετιο οπιος μπορει ας με βοη8ειση  :sad:

----------


## Gardelius

> Eγω δεν 3ερω προσπα8ο να βαλω την υπογραφει και λεει οτι ηπηρξε καπιο προβλημα με κτ bb code  κατι τετιο οπιος μπορει ας με βοη8ειση


Από που φορτώνεις την εικόνα ;;;

την έχεις ανεβάσει εδώ http://photobucket.com

ή είναι από τον υπολογιστή σου ;;

----------

